# The Plain Man's Pathway to Heaven -- Arthur Dent



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 16, 2008)

_The Plain Man's Pathway to Heaven_ by Arthur Dent is available for purchase at Lulu.com


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 16, 2008)

And here I thought Arthur Dent was a character in Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy......


Good to see this available in print.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 16, 2008)

Don't forget a towel! Oh, sorry...


----------



## Laura (Jan 16, 2008)

MrMerlin777 said:


> And here I thought Arthur Dent was a character in Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy......



That always throws me when I see the title of this book...Douglas Adams must have been familiar. The similarities are too strange.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 16, 2008)

Laura said:


> MrMerlin777 said:
> 
> 
> > And here I thought Arthur Dent was a character in Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy......
> ...



From Wikipedia:



> Adams claimed that the coincidence in the book titles was completely fortuitous, and that he had in fact never heard of the book. This was often repeated, but in fact Adams had seen an original seventeenth-century edition of the book less than a year before he wrote the first outline of the Hitchhiker's Guide.[1]
> 
> 1. ^ Simpson, M. J. (2003). Hitchhiker: A Biography of Douglas Adams, First UK Edition, Hodder and Stoughton, Pages 93-94. ISBN 978-0-340-82766-6.


----------

